# Flying Merkel, Indian, Harley Davidson, & Racycle



## fordsnake (Feb 28, 2020)

If you are fortunate to own any of these bikes, can you give the exact measurements of the artwork of the logos on their downtubes?  I also need the measurements for the Indian logo for its cigar tank (different size than the down tube).  Plus I need the Flying Merkel head tube decal measurement. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 10, 2020)

As a contributor and a collector, I didn't think asking for logo measurements would fall on deaf ears.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Maybe @cyclingday can help with a couple of these?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 11, 2020)

I really wish I could help but sadly I cant.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 11, 2020)

fordsnake said:


> As a contributor and a collector, I didn't think asking for logo measurements would fall on deaf ears.



Maybe Leon Dixon can help?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 11, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Maybe Leon Dixon can help?




Thanks, but antiques, TOC and Teens was never Leon's forte. I'm asking for a little help for pre-1920 motorbikes!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 11, 2020)

fordsnake said:


> As a contributor and a collector, I didn't think asking for logo measurements would fall on deaf ears.



I heard you loan and clear. Be patient...I've been too busy...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2020)

I’ll take a look at what I’ve got.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 11, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I heard you loan and clear. Be patient...I've been too busy...




Thanks, Chris. I really appreciate it. I found a low-tech company whose specialty is making and providing curved silk screens for *any *cylindrical shape, ideal for bike restorations! I just needed the sizes for cost.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok, so here is what I’ve got.


The tank decal on the 1923 Indian, model 131-T is, 3-1/2” long.



1-1/4” tall



The 1918 Harley-Davidson, Motorcyke downtube decal is, 5-1/2” long.



1/2” tall.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 11, 2020)

Dorothy click your ruby slippers together and say, I believe in the Tooth Fairy, in Santa Clause, in the Easter Bunny and I believe in camaraderie!
Big Thanks!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 13, 2020)

3.5”


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 14, 2020)

I’d like to thank those that have given their assistance on the Indian and the HD measurements. My request may seem redundant to past threads...but I assure you I’m not regurgitating old news, nor have I found any solicitation for the measurements of these logos among the many threads posted in the CABE’s archive. Sure, there’s a chock full of images of original logo’s, but all of them without their measurements!

I'd hope this thread, like so many others, will one day inform and enlighten those that are interested in the details and the minutia of these bikes.

I still need the measurements for the Racycle and Flying Merkel? I know there’s only a few Flying Merkel originals, but I recall a few years back, there was a great deal of hoopla about recreating its headtube and down tube decals. Plus several CABE members stepped up and placed their orders to buy them! If anyone has one of these decals, its measurements would be extremely helpful ( it may not be original) but I have faith that Patric and Robert did their diligence in replicating the accuracy of the artwork.

Regarding the Racycle? This should be the easiest of the four requests, because I know there’s a phethora of Racycles out there! I just need the logo's width measurement?

Again, thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Not the best pic but see if this helps--forgot I had this! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## barracuda (Mar 14, 2020)

Sorry, I just saw  this post.
Merkel downtube decal measurement is 5.6 inches long.
Merkel headtube decal is 3" high.

These measurements came from the  downtube of my 1916  bike and the headbadge decal of the Motorcycle Museum of America's 1915-16 bicycle example.

-B


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 14, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ill bite..







3.5


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks Mark, I really appreciate it.


----------

